# Quepos, Costa Rica: Pictures



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Spent a few days in Quepos last week and thought I would share some of my cell phone photos. This trip really made me want to invest in a nice camera. 

Some observations that really stood out:
1-LEAF LITTER, 2-Ferns, 3-Moss, 4-Epiphytes

Enjoy and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice! Im headinge very there in nov. I might just snap some pics of my quepis vivs and get you to help me reconfigure setup as to how you saw firsthand in quepos....theyre very stubborn to house


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice pics.. love the auratus.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

More pics coming in the next few days.....

looks like a couple pics were posted twice, sorry about that.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice pics! It's always good to see natural habitat.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice pics, costa rica really is such a beautiful place. Thats where my avatar pic came from of an auratus.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Overall nice pics of the wildlife. Im excited to see the Costa Rican forest one day .


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Wicked nice photos. Thanks for putting them up


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm heading to Quepos in September. Do you have any suggestions on places to visit or parks where I could find some auratus?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

You should definitely check out "Rainmaker"
Rainmaker Costa Rica - Home
You will easily be able to spot a bunch of auratus and if your lucky, even a few granuliferus...not to mention countless other toads, tree-frogs, sloths, insects, snakes, birds, waterfalls, bromeliads, ferns, ect, ect. This place really made the trip for me. If you are not seasoned in trekking through the jungle, this is a perfect spot. Large and un-touched enough that you can lose yourself in it's natural beauty, yet set-up so you really can't get lost. I do recommend renting a vehicle as the cab-driver who dropped me off, despite saying he would, never came back for me due to it's remoteness. If it weren't for a honeymooning couple nice enough to stop and give a stranger a ride on their way out...it would have been a very long night for me.

Manuel Antonio park is an awesome place to spend the day relaxing on some pristine beaches. I recommend taking one of their guided tours as they will be able to spot a ton of wildlife for you that may have gone unnoticed on your own. You will not find any dart frogs here, but it is still a beautiful area and the beaches you find yourself on at the end of the hike are not to be forgotten anytime soon.

Thanks for bumping this thread...now I have to figure out how to get back!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting those habitat pictures!

I went there years ago, but we mainly stayed at the beach.


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! We plan on renting a SUV and drive there from San Jose. I really like driving so I can see the countryside too.
Thanks!


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the recommendation to go to rainmaker. It was my favorite spot because it was so remote and we could hang out in the waterfall pools all day by ourselves. We did see a few auratus, one was even crossing the rope bridge with us haha. It was unusual to me to see them so high cause the bridge went from one tree to another. A great experience, thanks again!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

looks terrible....


just kidding


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

were auratus fairly easy to spot in the wild? they didnt hide or anything like that?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

BurnsinTX said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for the recommendation to go to rainmaker. It was my favorite spot because it was so remote and we could hang out in the waterfall pools all day by ourselves. We did see a few auratus, one was even crossing the rope bridge with us haha. It was unusual to me to see them so high cause the bridge went from one tree to another. A great experience, thanks again!


Awesome man!!! Glad you were able to make it the Rainmaker....ahhh, the waterfall pools, gotta get back to those one day.



tritium said:


> were auratus fairly easy to spot in the wild? they didnt hide or anything like that?


I would say fairly easy is about right. I was able to spot several as they moved in and out of the leaf litter.


----------

